# SSL VPN Server 2008



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi guys, wondering if someone might be able to point me in the right direction. I'm installing "Lar's Werner's Adito OpenVPN ALS" in server 2k8. It has an option to integrate with AD during the setup, but it asks for the "Domain Service Account Name & Password".

After a bit of searching all that I kept seeing was service account names for asp.net. Where can I find this service account name, because I keep getting an error saying "User database could not be opened" no matter what I try.

Here is a screen shot of what I need.


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Generally, this would be a new account that you create in the domain for OpenVPN service.


----------



## Andidecosta (Dec 4, 2010)

In the stone age of computing, the way to remotely access information on your computer was to use a dial-up connection.

*Software Company In India* | *Software Companies In India*


----------

